
Karen Green–David Foster Wallace's widow–struggles to deal w his suicide(2011) - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2011/apr/10/karen-green-david-foster-wallace-interview
======
dmoy
Suicide is a pretty horrible thing for the people left behind. I wish in
general we had better mental health support in the US and elsewhere. Here at
least I suspect it would also help with random violence as well.

All this said, I still to this day cannot wade my way through infinite jest. I
get about a third of the way through and it just feels too damn pretentious.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Can you explain what you mean by "pretentious"?

I'm never clear just what people mean when they use it to describe a piece of
literature or music. Sorry if my question is overly basic.

~~~
bilekas
It can come accross a bit: 'you dont like it ? Thats because you dont"get"
it'.

> It has also been called metamodernist and hysterical realist.

The piece itself, I quite like, but I can definitely see why some people feel
they're 'supposed' to like it, and for _me_ , that certainly adds a whiff of
pretentiousness.

Also, its no secret that the structure of the book itself, is just crazy.

